# Food Safety News Wed 6/3/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jun 3, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 6/3/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Former Blue Bell chief may plead not guilty via video linkup on June 9*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 03, 2020 12:05 am The former chief executive of Blue Bell Creameries, Paul Kruse, may plead not guilty in an arraignment by video Tuesday, June 9, before U.S. Magistrate Judge Andrew W. Austin, according to documents filed June 2 with the U.S. District Court in Austin, TX. The federal criminal case against Kruse was filed on May 1 and... Continue Reading

*Study tests online surveys for getting control data during outbreaks*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 03, 2020 12:03 am The use of online surveys to collect responses from healthy people during outbreak investigations has been tested by researchers in Canada. In foodborne outbreak investigations, case-control and cohort studies are used to test hypotheses and identify a source, but they are resource-intensive and recruiting appropriate controls, or non-ill people, is challenging, according to the study... Continue Reading

*Norway, China food safety project call opens soon*
By News Desk on Jun 03, 2020 12:02 am Two research groups in Norway and China are planning a joint call for projects in food safety. The Research Council of Norway (RCN) and National Natural Science Foundation of China (NSFC) call for proposals will open on June 15 with a deadline of Sept. 2, 2020. It is open to applications within food safety in... Continue Reading


*IAFP leadership sets new date for 2020 annual conference, meeting*
By News Desk on Jun 03, 2020 12:01 am One day after announcing they would soon determine new dates for the annual IAFP conference the association’s leaders did just that, cautiously setting the event for Oct. 25-28. Originally scheduled for August, the annual conference and meeting of the International Association for Food Protection (IAFP) was indefinitely postponed earlier this year because of the coronavirus... Continue Reading

*FDA takes enforcement action against shrimp, cilantro, pig ears*
By News Desk on Jun 03, 2020 12:00 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the links to view the full alerts. Import Alert Description URL... Continue Reading


----------

